# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Setting the mood...

## amphib

Ok so i have two adult claweds and the male has been croaking away like no tomorrow and he has attached to the female a few occasions but he how do i saw hasn't gotten lucky :Big Grin: . She instead of proceeding in the affairs she stands in a straight  line prevent him to push out the eggs :Frown: . They are both albinos and are very healthy and fat frogs, They also both eat like beasts as well. So the question that i present is that what do i have tto do in able to get her in the mood as well. Is it the fact that i haven't put them in cool water or is there some other ingredient needed :Confused: .

----------


## Ryan

Try feeding the female more, food will usually help and she should swell with eggs in a matter of days

----------

